# Please, a few noobie Q's.



## Huxley2k7 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm finding ATI tool a bit confusing at the moment. I want to overclock my card, and earlier i did. I set the clock speeds, ran 3D Mark 06, played some games and it went okay. After rebooting and loading up the 2D profile, then manually loading the OC'd profile, artifacts my entire screen and crashes PC? Then it continually did this everytime i selected that profile. 

Why when it was working straight after the OC with no artifacts?

Do i still need to disable a load of services to make ATi Tool (Latest ver) run properly with my X1900XT?

Is there a good guide i can follow with ATi Tool and overeclocking my X1900XT? One good for beginners. 

What's the most stable ATi tool version for overclocking my X1900XT? 

Why is it, when i set for example my Core speed to 650 and hit 'Set Clock', ati tool changes it to 641 instead? It's frustrating the hell outta me, and means i can't perform a precise overclock. 

Thankyou guys, sorry to be so nooby but it's been a while since i oc'ed, and i never was very good at it.


----------



## tarman23 (Dec 11, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I'm finding ATI tool a bit confusing at the moment. I want to overclock my card, and earlier i did. I set the clock speeds, ran 3D Mark 06, played some games and it went okay. After rebooting and loading up the 2D profile, then manually loading the OC'd profile, artifacts my entire screen and crashes PC? Then it continually did this everytime i selected that profile.



This maybe caused by big leap between clocks. Try to create some new profile where you set clocks somewhere between default profile and OC profile. For example Default is 500/600 and OC is 600/800, so create profile with 550/700 for example and try to load this profile first and then OC profile. It did the same on my old 9600XT but not when OC profile loaded but when it returns back to default - artifacts all over the screen. I solved it I wrote above.



Huxley2k7 said:


> Why is it, when i set for example my Core speed to 650 and hit 'Set Clock', ati tool changes it to 641 instead? It's frustrating the hell outta me, and means i can't perform a precise overclock.



because of minimal steps in clocks which are caused by multiplier etc. You won´t solve this, it is HW matter


----------

